# 1.8 Stroker?



## leecatd8209 (Jul 13, 2010)

I once heard a guy saying that if you take a TDI crankshaft, and put it in a 1.8 along with some other parts it becomes a stroker. I'd like to know 1. if this is true, and 2. if it is true a link, or general synopsis of what's involved. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

stroker is a term that describes any engine with a longer stroke crank. a 95.5 in a 1.8 will be a tight fit.


----------



## leecatd8209 (Jul 13, 2010)

I know the definition, and I assumed it was quite possibly a load of bull from this guy's mouth. If it's really true though, I'd be quite interested in doing it.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

it is real..... runs about 1500..... billled as a 2.2, but is actually closer to 2.1

tdi crank, not sure which rods and which pistons though.... that info seems to be realy gaurded.


----------



## johnnysGTIs (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.autotech.com/prod_engine_engkit.htm


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

i would just use an ABA.. they are already a "stroker 1.8" but factory build..

and the ABA bottom end costs about 100 bucks, not 1500..


----------



## johnnysGTIs (Jan 19, 2009)

I second that. Much more cost effective.


----------



## leecatd8209 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a full MkIII with an ABA, but if I were to put that in I'd want to rebuild it anyway. Plus I don't want to have to mess with moving the computer stuff and the fuse block from the MkIII over. I need this MkII to be a project while it's also my main driver car. For some reason I just like the idea of possibly saying "My Jetta's stroked out to 2.2...blah blah." Thanks a lot for the info guys, I'll keep looking for parts and whatnot and let you know how it's going. :beer:


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

Have you considered dropping a p&p-ed digi head on top of you aba block?

Won't impress anyone, but they sire are fun to drive!

(ps keep the stock valve size in the digi head, but go with the 7 mm mark III valve stuff - keeps the torque band down low in the RPM range and increases the flow a little.)


----------



## leecatd8209 (Jul 13, 2010)

I've read that you can do stuff like that, but to be honest I just REALLY don't want to swap engines at all. I might be getting a job in Alaska this summer, so I'd like to rebuild the engine and have it be reliable to drive out there for fun. Yes, I know it's 3000k miles, and it's a VW, but I should be fine. I've swapped engines in other vehicles, and it usually takes FOREVER to clear out all the bugs. So I'd just like to rebuild the 1.8 with some extra parts to make it a little quicker/more powerful.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

If mthat's the route you want to take, take it....

The aba'digi hybrid is dirt simple and dirt cheap, if you have what is needed to pull an engine.

the reliability factor..... really went over an 85 wlofie jetta well. Used to drive from amherst MA to Toronto canada regularly with out a thought. Did carry the usual small repalcements parts in the car, but I carried them everywhere. 

THe cars are not unreliable..... the accumulation of bad manitainence and abuse just makes them scream for attetion.... give tehm attention and they stop screaming for it.


----------



## leecatd8209 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'm really good about maintaining my cars, the only issue is that I haven't had it that long, so idk what exactly it'll end up throwing my way. I already did the timing belt and all of the accessory belts as well as your standard tune up/oil change etc. I have a clutch to put in soon, and the transmission seems solid so I'm not worried about that at all. I used to drive my MkIII to Pittsburgh and back (around 200 miles) every week or so. 

As for having the right tools, I have EVERY tool you could imagine. Being an aircraft mechanic with a Snap On discount has its upsides :]. However, if I can get the TDI crank and the other parts needed I'd love to do that. With the TDI crank, would stock bearings work, or is it oversized? I think I recall someone saying you used the 2.0 rods, which is convenient since I have a forged set I never got to put in the MkIII.

Anyway, thanks for all the help guys, I really appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

you dont feel like simply doing a bottom end swap?

but you DO feel like building a stroker 1.8?

i dont understand your logic..

you can take a DIGI, or CIS-E head and bolt right on the ABA and hook it right up to whatever fuel/ign system your mk2 already has. it will still appear to be a bone stock 1.8 to the un-trained eye also..

but whatever dude.. its your call

you will prolly pay as much for a TDI crank as you would for a WHOLE ABA 2.0 8v..

me personally, i would do the mini-swap.


----------



## leecatd8209 (Jul 13, 2010)

I guess I didn't quite understand how the "mini" swap worked. I already have an ABA so that would probably be the easiest way, but I'd still need to rebuild the bottom end anyway.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

HAlf swap... simple...

Need a few bits which are easy to get, there are a couple small, easy work arounds.

Pull engine from car.
Install ABA block.
Install the head off your old engine.
Hook everything back up.
Double just your mixture.

THe work around bits and pieces won't run more than $50-$100

Voila, you have a stock, 1.8 , 1 size over(?) and stroked to 2.0.
(not positive about diameter 1.8 vs 2.0)

If you have the ABA block.....

You can spend as much as you want doing this, but the reality is that it can be done for just a couple hundred and in a short day if you have everything needed and know what you are doing and why you are doing it.

If you are really into the TDI crank thing... figure out how to get it into your ABA and not need race gas to run.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

leecatd8209 said:


> I guess I didn't quite understand how the "mini" swap worked. I already have an ABA so that would probably be the easiest way, but I'd still need to rebuild the bottom end anyway.


why rebuild what you got? buy another engine for like 100 bucks, for the whole engine, running most of the time..

ABAs are CHEAP!!!

i imagine you will spend more rebuilding an ABA than it would cost to find a good used one..


----------



## leecatd8209 (Jul 13, 2010)

Glegor said:


> why rebuild what you got? buy another engine for like 100 bucks, for the whole engine, running most of the time..
> 
> ABAs are CHEAP!!!
> 
> i imagine you will spend more rebuilding an ABA than it would cost to find a good used one..


It's not the money I'm worried about so much, it's that I WANT to rebuild the engine regardless. I want to have a like new engine, with new rings, and all new seals, clutch, I already have the transmission rebuilt. I'm trying to start over here with the car essentially being "new" again. I realize I can through used ABAs in it over and over and over again, I just don't want that. I need this car to go to Alaska, and back to Pennsylvania, possibly twice. While I have the time, the money, and the workspace, it's getting rebuilt, with the parts to make it the 1.8/2.0 hybrid. That sounds like the best option.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

leecatd8209 said:


> It's not the money I'm worried about so much, it's that I WANT to rebuild the engine regardless. I want to have a like new engine, with new rings, and all new seals, clutch, I already have the transmission rebuilt. I'm trying to start over here with the car essentially being "new" again. I realize I can through used ABAs in it over and over and over again, I just don't want that. I need this car to go to Alaska, and back to Pennsylvania, possibly twice. While I have the time, the money, and the workspace, it's getting rebuilt, with the parts to make it the 1.8/2.0 hybrid. That sounds like the best option.


1.8/2.0 hybrid?

what are you talkin about?


----------



## leecatd8209 (Jul 13, 2010)

The ABA bottom end with the Digi head, seeing as I have both of those things.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

oh, yea, 2.0 counterflow conversion..


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

or you could buy a used aba, and rebuild that


----------



## leecatd8209 (Jul 13, 2010)

Northfox said:


> or you could buy a used aba, and rebuild that


Already have an ABA from a MkIII, bottom end is getting rebuilt, swapped into MkII, with 1.8 head.


----------



## g3mccotter (Mar 13, 2006)

anybody have links on doing an aba bottom end swap? thought about doing this and wanted to know how extensive it is.


----------

